
Shadow deletion of comments? - a11595
Is anyone here annoyed by the mods?  I&#x27;ve been on this site a long time, and in the past, mods who seemed insecure in their life retaliated by shadow banning people who disagreed or poked light fun at their comments.  Then this went away, and now it&#x27;s clearly back.<p>We are here to read content, they are presenting us with content only they approve.  I have 2 accounts just for this - I have to use this one in time I&#x27;m replying to a mod, just in case.<p>Now, if these were professional people, with good taste, secure in their masculinity - I would love for them to filter content for me so I could see more quality discussion.  These guys now, however, seem like very insecure losers, using this site to make themselves feel better about their poor personal life.  For example, there are some shadow-deleted comments on this account, but some show.  A whole bunch of deleted ones simply give dry information contradicting the OP mod.  I can see the shadow deleted ones by running a 5-line ksh script, and there are plenty - but I can only see my deleted ones. I wonder how much quality content I&#x27;m missing - and I definitely don&#x27;t want my information filtered by an insecure incel.<p>Things like this kill a site, and I&#x27;m almost at that point of just leaving.  If I wanted reddit, I&#x27;d go to reddit - at least they have a an actual interface not written by a high school student.
======
gus_massa
You don't need an special script to see the dead coments. Just go to your
profile
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=a11595](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=a11595)
and enable "showdead" in both of your accounts. For example I see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18895559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18895559)

Personal attacks (like your whole third paragraph) against the moderator will
make normal users flag this post until it is killed by the flags.

I actually like the HN interface. It works even when your internet collection
is very bad. (The problem is that with a very bad connection you can continue
using HN, but it's almost imposible to visit the links.)

